# Painting Ladders



## esaari (Jan 9, 2012)

I see guys riding around with ladders that have some adjustments at the bottom of the ladders. The feet on the ladders are round and rubber. Also, the ladders have, close to the top, large arms that look like they rest on the house that bring you out some. I'm just getting ladders for my company. I've painted a lot and its been a pain to get boards and bricks and everything else to get my ladders level in uneven spots. Where do I buy a ladder like those I see painters with? Are the worth the price? I'm looking to stay in business long term and want to get the right things from the get go. Any input and the ladders? Thank you! Eddy from Seattle


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am at a loss for words:blink:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Google ladder and accessories.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The ladder levelers I use are what you described http://www.cwcsupplyusa.com/ladderleglevelers600series.aspx You remove the factory feet and bolt these to the ladder. They are rated for up to a 32' I use them on my 24's and 16's. 

The bar at the top of the ladder is a stabilizer. http://www.homedepot.com/buy/buildi...ner-quick-click-ladder-stabilizer-122165.html There are a lot of different styles and the same goes with the levelers. 

Be safe when working on ladders a fall off a 4' step has been know to kill so buy quality not cheap. Good luck.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Another handy tool for ladders to buy is the Pivot made in USA with no know knock offs.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

esaari said:


> I see guys riding around with ladders that have some adjustments at the bottom of the ladders. The feet on the ladders are round and rubber. Also, the ladders have, close to the top, large arms that look like they rest on the house that bring you out some. I'm just getting ladders for my company. I've painted a lot and its been a pain to get boards and bricks and everything else to get my ladders level in uneven spots. Where do I buy a ladder like those I see painters with? Are the worth the price? I'm looking to stay in business long term and want to get the right things from the get go. Any input and the ladders? Thank you! Eddy from Seattle


You are starting a painting business and you've never seen a ladder leveler or a stabilizer?


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

This might be one of the questions you google or ask any paint store manager as this can be a pretty tough crowd sir. Wow


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

I just wasted five min of my life reading this. Go to HD and look at ladders!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Northwest_painter said:


> I just wasted five min of my life reading this. Go to HD and look at ladders!


Read faster. lol

You won't find those levelers at the cheapo or much selection at all just the Werner ones.


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

did we just get trolled?

the bricks/boards made me LOL hard.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

be safe out there:thumbsup:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

mpminter said:


> You are starting a painting business and you've never seen a ladder leveler or a stabilizer?


Hey hold on a minute fella I've been in the trade a long time and if never heard of an indoor sprayer!! Havin said that, that was in Ireland! All of these good gadgets in America, it had to be the Irish Engineering in their Blood to come off with these great inventions. Don't anyone mention the Titanic! Yes it was built by the Irish, BUT IT WAS SUNK BY AN ENGLISH MAN!

Be Blessed ;-)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

:no:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

This might work.

Levelok


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

esaari,

It is quite obvious by your questions that you have very little experience with safe ladder set ups and apparently with this trade.

You can ask questions all you want here, but I would suggest that hands on experience would be more valuable than words read on the internet. Many ladder companies offer courses on safe ladder use, I would suggest for your own safety that you invest in some basic education.

There's more to this business than a station wagon, a roof rack, a 32 footer, and a paint brush.

I am not trying to be rude or dismissive (I'm just naturally that way  ) but in order to be successful, you do need a lot more knowledge, and having Paint Talk as your sole resource is not in your best interest.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I am at a loss for words:blink:


 Thats a 1st.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Its very crucial as a pro painter to have the best equipment available to mankind.In this paint world we as painters spend most are time aloft.When I 1st started many moons ago I fell off from atop a Victorian home."No victory in Victorian".I was using the homeowners junk ladder that had the rubber missing from the feet.Didnt know till it was too late.From that day forward it was new fiber ladders with all the gizmos I could muster.I guess you could say I learned the hard way hence the surface.No subsitutes for safety.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That is for certain mudbone!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Its very crucial as a pro painter to have the best equipment available to mankind.In this paint world we as painters spend most are time aloft.When I 1st started many moons ago I fell off from atop a Victorian home."No victory in Victorian".I was using the homeowners junk ladder that had the rubber missing from the feet.Didnt know till it was too late.From that day forward it was new fiber ladders with all the gizmos I could muster.I guess you could say I learned the hard way hence the surface.No subsitutes for safety.


I went back to the Type-1A (300 lb capacity) aluminum extension ladders rather then continue with the fiber glass extension ladders. The fiberglass Type-1A is too heavy to carry around in my opinion. They also don't have the convenient rung holes that the aluminum ladders have.

The Werner fiberglass extension ladders seem to also be affected by the UV's more then the aluminum's. Unless I'm working near live electrical lines, I'll stick with the aluminum's.

To the OP- The levelers make leveling of an extension ladder a lot more convenient then searching around for available objects. It's also dangerous to keep lifting a ladder up to fit objects underneath the foot. OSHA doesn't necessarily require you to have levelers, but does require you to use the ladder and it's accessories properly to maintain a safe position.

To answer your question, yes they are worth it.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

ResearchHound's photos (and thank you for posting them, they are a real hoot), look like the "******* DIY auto repair" photos that are currently running all over our emails.

My favorite is the photo where the guy is trimming the tall trees. HA!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

HSpencer said:


> ResearchHound's photos (and thank you for posting them, they are a real hoot), look like the "******* DIY auto repair" photos that are currently running all over our emails.
> 
> My favorite is the photo where the guy is trimming the tall trees. HA!


then I assume you haven't seen this favorite ?:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The only time ive fallen off ladders has been on 4-8 ft step ladders. 

Extensions not so much. I might have if I hadnt found the pivot tool.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Another quality thread.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I might have if I hadnt found the pivot tool.



Before I discovered the pivot 4 years ago I attempted to use a 5'er on some stairs as a pivot with my ladder on top. That has been my only fall so far and fortunately was broken by a second ladder on the landing. I was so scared I couldn't cut a straight line afterwards.....


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

@da Arch

That guy is a real genius.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Another quality thread.


 
My first post was intended to stop it

It didn't work


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Writing nothing usually stops a thread

And you ALWAYS have that personal choice. No one here is holding a gun to your head.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> My first post was intended to stop it
> 
> It didn't work


You should know by now I can't help but try and turn a thread around before the wheels fall off.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

HSpencer said:


> ResearchHound's photos (and thank you for posting them, they are a real hoot), look like the "******* DIY auto repair" photos that are currently running all over our emails.
> 
> My favorite is the photo where the guy is trimming the tall trees. HA!



Just Google "unsafe ladder pictures".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You should know by now I can't help but try and turn a thread around before the wheels fall off.


What happens when it's already off the cliff 'cause it had no wheels off the assembly line?

Can you issue a recall ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> This might work.
> 
> Levelok


Specifically to the Levelok, it does not work very well for interior stairs. The way the mounting bracket attaches to the legs of the ladder puts the extensions too far apart to have them work on conventional treads. The lower, extended leg, will rest on the outer edge of the lower tread - much too closely for a secure footing IMO. 

For exterior applications they would be great.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you painter guys are lucky that you can allow your ladder to rest against the walls of a stair well. Can't do that while hanging paper - - - well, some of us "can", but it is nerve wracking. 

That's why I love my lil giant, and another paper jockey I know uses a five-way. Both are free standing and can be planked.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> What happens when it's already off the cliff 'cause it had no wheels off the assembly line?
> 
> Can you issue a recall ?


I thought we all built our own car in which we glide through these streets. So that would still leave no claim for a recall. 

Besides my statement was not totally accurate as sometimes I enjoy a good thread burn, as I sit and watch it I like to reflect on all those that fell before it. 



researchhound said:


> Specifically to the Levelok, it does not work very well for interior stairs. The way the mounting bracket attaches to the legs of the ladder puts the extensions too far apart to have them work on conventional treads. The lower, extended leg, will rest on the outer edge of the lower tread - much too closely for a secure footing IMO.
> 
> For exterior applications they would be great.


That is how the levers that I use are. They fit a lot of stairs but some and it seems a lot of new builds they are on are close to the edge. They use a pivoting pad but if it is close because the level is butting the tread in a particular way then I just pull out the pivot. 

For exterior is where they work the best but they also work well on interior too. Replaceable pads as well. I have a set that has been in use longer than I have been painting but I have changed the pads before.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I need to look into a different arrangement for interior use since that all I do now.

The Levelok are very well made and easy to use (once installed) - just not a good choice for interior work. 

What brand do you have Sean? Anyone use some that always fit well on interior stairs?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I need to look into a different arrangement for interior use since that all I do now.
> 
> The Levelok are very well made and easy to use (once installed) - just not a good choice for interior work.
> 
> What brand do you have Sean? Anyone use some that always fit well on interior stairs?


I have the 600 series same ones that are in the link on post 4. They make a cleated foot as well. 

The 600 is good indoors but like you said sometimes not on all treads. 

Do you have a pivot?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have the 600 series same ones that are in the link on post 4. They make a cleated foot as well.
> 
> The 600 is good indoors but like you said sometimes not on all treads.
> 
> Do you have a pivot?


As in one of these (Pivit)? Yep.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> As in one of these (Pivit)? Yep.


Yep my need to eliminate spelling errors does not always favor manufacturers. Poor Pivit company gets screwed out of the favorable comments left by me because I see Pivot. (chuckling)

So what is wrong with that? 

Johnpaint has a nice homemade Pivot tool using adjustable feet like the levelers I linked. 

I had a pic but I think it is on one of the older computers.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Although those work well I'd still like to have a permanent system that's part of the actual ladder.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I see after 2 days the OP has not returned to thank us for all the usefull imformation.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I see after 2 days the OP has not returned to thank us for all the usefull imformation.


It's my thread now I will remove the first post and change the title to something about levers. :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> i see after 2 days the op has not returned to thank *us* for all the usefull imformation.



us ?


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know you guys will scoff at this, but I bought a "Gorilla" ladder several years ago when I first started doing side work.

I sucks as an extension and his heavy as sh%t, but does great on stairs and is an all-in-one A-frame. Its come in handy in several awkward situations and cant say I regret buying it

They've made several change from the original design to make it easier to adjust.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Matthew,

I mentioned my Lil Giant, from which the gorilla was copied, is a job saver. Yes, they are very heavy, and yes it is one of my necessary tools I have. I am a bit concerned next week when I will need it. The Lil Giant leg leveler will also work on some other ladders. 










The doc has "asked" me to be very careful when maneuvering it. I am not supposed to twist or lean back, so I am taking my 8 - 16 extension and my padded wall protector in case the LG is too much to handle alone. 

But yes, despite the beastly handling of those ladders, they are real handy. AND they work well outside. I have the 5' - 11' (as a step) and I even set it up on the snow covered icy deck to assist with pulling snow off the roof.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just one thing regarding the Pivot. I highly recommend using the "boot" when placing it on a steep pitched roof. Works just like a roofer jack and you place the Pivot in it to keep from sliding.

Can also use it without the Pivot to hold a ladder in place. Using it as I speak on my first exterior of the year.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

See - even a thread that started out being as scorned and abused as a red headed stepchild can become somewhat useful and appreciated (unlike the rsc).
:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> us ?


 
Well,I tried


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

daArch said:


> esaari,
> 
> It is quite obvious by your questions that you have very little experience with safe ladder set ups and apparently with this trade.
> 
> ...


 yes i agree w/what u said about "U" guys- every tip & trick of the trade is extremely helpfull tho. anyone can deal with a little ribbing every now & then. everyone has an op. all things considered, would hope that someone would not give out some crude wrong info on purpose.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

champer71 said:


> yes i agree w/what u said about "U" guys- every tip & trick of the trade is extremely helpfull tho. anyone can deal with a little ribbing every now & then. everyone has an op. all things considered, would hope that someone would not give out some crude wrong info on purpose.


I agree, every tip is helpful, and for the most part, the guys and gals here do try to pass on what they know is a great solution to whatever problem . . . for the most part. 

Plus a healthy sprinkling of ribbing and dismissive "WTF?" attitudes.

My only point to the folks who are really new to this profession is that one can not rely on this place as a sole source. 

hell sometimes I read something and have no idea how to interpret what was written .....even when I wrote it  :thumbup:.   

That "boot" for the privit that Paul posted, for instance, I have no idea how that works as a roof jack, and I am very familiar with hooks, jacks, and home made ladders platforms. 

Sometimes nothing like hands on instructions from a pro.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think this thread turned around nicely. Thanks to all those that added to it.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Is this for real??!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> That "boot" for the privit that Paul posted, for instance, I have no idea how that works as a roof jack, and I am very familiar with hooks, jacks, and home made ladders platforms.


Paul knows his stuff. I need to drag the family up to Chi-town just so I can meet that bald ass teddy bear :laughing: Oh wait I almost forgot about St. L



Sharp_Painting said:


> Is this for real??!!


My posts were all encrypted.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Is this for real??!!



no, you are hallucinating. there is some Thorazine in the med cab. Take two and check back in in the morning.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Paul knows his stuff.


yah I know HE knows his shyt, but I know jack (well maybe not even JACK in this instance :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

First it was Pivot. Now it's Privit. It's PIVIT!!! Jeesh you guys! :cursing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> First it was Pivot. Now it's Privit. It's PIVIT!!! Jeesh you guys! :cursing:


Bill does not know his stuff. lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> First it was Pivot. Now it's Privit. It's PIVIT!!! Jeesh you guys! :cursing:


Privit, pivot, pisspot - no difference:thumbsup:

I never had a use for one, so whadda I care. :whistling2:


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

champer71 said:


> yes i agree w/what u said about "U" guys- every tip & trick of the trade is extremely helpfull tho. anyone can deal with a little ribbing every now & then. everyone has an op. all things considered, would hope that someone would not give out some crude wrong info on purpose.


 i had a 32' ladder but i cut it in half, 2 16's now. 1 to climb up and the other to climd down.:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Privit, pivot, pisspot - no difference:thumbsup:
> 
> I never had a use for one, so whadda I care. :whistling2:


See, try reading that using a "Foghorn Leghorn" voice... perfect fit. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> That "boot" for the privit that Paul posted, for instance, I have no idea how that works as a roof jack, and I am very familiar with hooks, jacks, and home made ladders platforms.


Bill, the Pivot is a great tool to use on stairways. But a lot of us also use it on a sloped roof for exteriors. When that slope gets to a point that the Pivot may slide off I use the "boot". I just nail it to the roof like a roofer jack and slide the boot into it. Totally secure and a safer alternative to risking the Pivot sliding down the roof.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Paul knows his stuff. I need to drag the family up to Chi-town just so I can meet that bald ass teddy bear :laughing: Oh wait I almost forgot about St. L
> 
> 
> My posts were all encrypted.


Not to get sidetracked but is it in St. L next year for sure? Dates? I want to make it if at all possible.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Not to get sidetracked but is it in St. L next year for sure? Dates? I want to make it if at all possible.


Its on in St L for sure, and I _WILL_ be there! :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Not to get sidetracked but is it in St. L next year for sure? Dates? I want to make it if at all possible.


Here is the info


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bill, the Pivot is a great tool to use on stairways. But a lot of us also use it on a sloped roof for exteriors. When that slope gets to a point that the Pivot may slide off I use the "boot". I just nail it to the roof like a roofer jack and slide the boot into it. Totally secure and a safer alternative to risking the Pivot sliding down the roof.


OK Thanks.

God I hate nailing in roof jacks. The shingles are always too brittle to lift enough to get a nail hammered in, and I ain't about to put a nail through the top shingle.

That's why I built the ladder platform:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like it Bill.

What preventing that from kicking out with a ladder on it? With the pivot you can wedge it under the rung so it cannot kick.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know. Luck?

It's one of those things that when you look at it twenty years later you think, "Was I crazy?!?!?!"

The ladder on it was steep enough, I guess, to put a totally downward force vector on the platform. Or so I think I rationalized back then


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> God I hate nailing in roof jacks.
> 
> View attachment 10319


As do I. But sometimes its the only way to access something, and always used as a last resort. I like to use the same roofer hooks that you posted in your picture as my first choice. :yes:


----------

